# SSL - Info



## Andre (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Habe die Request Kopiert und an die Registrierungsstelle gesendet.

Nun habe ich zwei Zertis bekommen, die eine ist die www.domain.com.crt die habe ich auch, und die www.domain.com.ca mit drei " -----BEGIN CERTIFICATE----- -----END CERTIFICATE----- " Verschlüsselungen.

Wie muss ich das Zerti ins ISPConfig Installieren, über das ISPConfig Panell dann hab ich aber nur *SSL Zertifikat: *für den eintrag.

Oder kann ich auch über das Web-FTP einfügen oder gar per SSH.

Gruss


----------



## Andre (10. Juni 2008)

ich glaube ich habe es gefunden, dies oberen angaben sind vom mitgelieferten file unter Anlagen.

es ist aber noch ein:

Ihr SSL-Zertifikat als Text-Format:
-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----
ghnfrebsddee.......
-----END CERTIFICATE-----

ich gehe davon aus dieses in die ISPConfig

SSL Zertifikat: einfügen und erstellen zu Speichern, die ca datei ist ja bereits erstellt!


----------

